# immigration jails



## keg (May 20, 2010)

after texas i plan on going to korea or canada.as i always stay years to long and end up in jail i was wondering if anyone could tell me about the imigration jails in either place.food,how many showers,mail,books.i have only been locked up in thailand and japan.japan was like a 4 star hotel and thailand was bad but not that bad.anyways see you all in texas.


----------



## r3353 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, first off, id try to avoid jail in foreign countries. i know, sometimes shit happens. My only experiences were with being detained in Ireland at Customs. Due to Article IV Section 7 ov the Immigration Act, i could not prove my finances nor any contacts to support the duration ov my stay. Made the mistake ov telling them i would stay a month. i had plans to volunteer at a hostel, but you never want to tell them you are working, even for accomodation. With no departure ticket, they didnt think the prospects looked good and rejected me back to England AFTER stamping my passport. So with the 'free' RyanAir ticket to London, i thought id be returned to Iceland and then returned to the USA, but i just walked into England. Stayed a few weeks WWOOFing and saved money to buy Return tickets to/from Dublin. This time, they allowed me in for the 10 days on the ticket, but had to show them all the Euro i had. 
Having passed out drunk on the streets ov Reykjavik, i awoke in the cell ov the jail. They just released me with no citation, or looking at my passport(which i didnt carry with me, cuz well, i get drunk and falll asleep in the street). BUT the NEXT morning when i woke up in the SAME cell, to the SAME guard, they were not so kind. Immigration escorted me to my apartment and after viewing my new passport, issued form the embassy there, determined i had over-stayed my visa. Still having a ticket to Boston was my saving grace. They allowed me to leave on my own, so i promptly took the ferry to Denmark. 
Also taking the ferriy from Stockholm to Turku, i got really wasted with some Russian and woke up in the detention cell without my pants. They released me into Finnish custody, and they ran my passport to make sure i wasn't wanted there. Then they let me go. They were planning on taking my Spyderco, as anything over 7cm is illegal to carry, but a bit ov sweet talking and they kindly returned it into my backpack with a warning. 
After a few months living in Finland, i returned to Iceland using the SAME ticket to Boston and with no Icelandic stamp in my passport, they didnt know i was ever there. So i ended up staying another 6 months before leaving on my own. 
When i DID try to fly out, i was kicked off the airplane. They considered me some sort ov threat. Not really sure what that was about, but ended up with a new ENTRY stamp and losing a flight. 
Also prior to this, i had been picked up in Ireland(3rd time/stamp there) for over staying my visa. i was living in a house with a tattoo artist and that is NOT a legal profession(in order to get a Work Visa) and he was over due also. Well, some low-life fucker called the Drug Squad and Immigration on him. They found 8 plants in the closet, but the Irish man we lived with claimed it as 'his' as an illegal immigrant growing drugs looks worse than just over-staying a visa. Having a Blue USA passport along with being friendly with the immigration officer allowed us the option ov 'coming to his office tomorrow' instead ov sleeping in jail and being deported. In the end, he told us to 'just show me tickets to the US within 15 days, and we will let you go' instead ov actually deporting us from the Schengen State.
So all in all, ive been pretty lucky in my travels over there. In all honesty, when i was re-applying for my passport in BOTH Reykjavik AND Kiev, the US Embassy themselves were very like to correction centers ive been in here in the states.
i know none ov these place are Korea or Canada, but had to share my experiences. Just incase someone gets caught up in thier travels.
Thanks for listening
r


----------



## keg (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the story.


----------

